
Show HN: Extension to not see Google results as ads - carlosyasu91
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-classic-results/mncmlbggmdcmddddanjcgabpajadljhm
======
g105b
Please consider a different search engine.

Recently I tried to remove as many Google products from my life as possible,
and I found it surprisingly easy to transition to Firefox browser and
Duckduckgo as a search engine.

My search results are now back to how they used to be ~5 years ago on Google:
they are no longer "personalised", so I always have the same baseline view of
the internet. Ads are obvious, and only a maximum of one ad per screen
(compared to more than an entire page's worth of ads as is the case with
Google).

------
Nicksil
Consider using [https://duckduckgo.com](https://duckduckgo.com) instead.

If you must use Google's search, prefix your duckduckgo search with: !g

------
rahuldottech
It's so sad that this is a thing that we now need.

------
user7878
Question is Why they added such a bad change...

~~~
m-p-3
Revenue and ad clicks

